# Road Kill



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Put in for Road Kill again this year. Let some one else kill it we Grill it :banana: 

big rockpile


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

You put in for road kill?
A few years back a buddy called me at work said he just hit a five point and didn't have time to clean it. He drug it in the woods and told me where it was at.So I told my boss that I needed to leave and that I would make up my ours after work. He looked at me like I was crazy and said your gonna go clean road kill. I told him it isn't any different than shooting it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MOSSYNUT said:


> You put in for road kill?
> A few years back a buddy called me at work said he just hit a five point and didn't have time to clean it. He drug it in the woods and told me where it was at.So I told my boss that I needed to leave and that I would make up my ours after work. He looked at me like I was crazy and said your gonna go clean road kill. I told him it isn't any different than shooting it.


 Yes we got 3 last year, could have got 5 but we wasn't Home Thanksgiving Day. I told Agent next time if it's cool enough just leave them by the Garage.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got one last year had a broken neck , broken front leg blow the knee and 2 broken ribs way up front . I couldn't hardly have shot it with so little meat wasted.

the only wast was I hung it over the kids swing set so I could get to work not too late and the dog ate 1/2 a ham so this year I need to hang them higher from a tree


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

The pup was quite content I bet! die:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

light rain said:


> The pup was quite content I bet! die:



oh she loves her venison had to stand on her hind legs to just reach the ham If it had been any lower she would have eaten the hole ham


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Last week picked up a recently killed mink on the side road
in very good shape. It must of just bounced off a tire, only
the head had blood , but not crushed. Was big and make 
an excellent pelt for my trapper friend and some income.

Every year I usually have a grouse or prairie chicken bash
into my vehicle I stop to pick up in good fresh condition
for the skillet.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

In Canada they can put in their name and get called if someone hits a moose - I understand that the list of people wanting a road kill is long - imagine getting a whole moose - enough meat for a couple years -


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Question - if CWD was discovered in some deer in the area where you hunt - would you stop hunting and eating the deer in that area? - we don't have it right now (I hope not) in the area of Pa. where I hunt but it has been discovered in other areas of the state - they say that they think people can't get it but then they tell you not to cut the bone or mess with the brain and spinal cord of the deer - it is somewhat related to mad cow disease -


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am just about 20 miles from where the DEZ (disease eradication zone) was In Wisconsin
we are in what was called the HRZ (herd reduction zone) they gave ot free as many as you wanted doe tags with earn a buck for every doe you shot for almost 10 years got so you couldn't hardly find a deer to shoot on anything but some large tracks of private land where they didn't participate in the plan to reduce the heard but even then they were taking a reasonable number themselves and those where mainly where you would find car kills around.

It didn't slow me down at least in the early years of CWD if the animal looked healthy walking in or was running fine we shot it and ate it never did see any I thought didn't look healthy the actual count was very low they would find them but in an area that would produce thousands of deer they would find maybe 1 in a thousand with it in testing or less.

it is elk tuberculosis basically , Colorado and parts of Canada have had it for decades 

we do handle the meat now in the approved way it isn't hard you cut the legs right at the knee through the cartilage , same for hip joints you work a knife in and cut them loose , when you get to cutting the head off you cut all teh way around then give it a twist and it pops off or it is actually un-necessary as you can cut all the meat and quarters off without touching the spine , then cut the hide and leave the head on the carcase and dispose of it.

2014 is a total restructure of the heard management plan we went from more than 81 ,management zones accross teh state to 4 and a few non quota areas like the Rez , bonus tags will have to be purchased.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

TB is a bacterial disease, for the most part can be killed with antibiotics. CWD and CJD are prion diseases that antibiotics have no effect on and can incubate for 20 or more years before exacting their toll. Cooking does not destroy it.

CJD is only suppose to happen in 1 in a million people yet I know and have talked to 2 people who died from it in the last 10 yrs. and read about a sports announcer in our area who is dealing with now. So, for me, three people in 10 years that I know about. I don't think I spoken with three million people during that time. I've eaten a lot of venison from '92 to about 2002. Really enjoyed it but I don't eat it now. DH does and is not overly concerned. I have no scientific proof CJD and CWD are related. And since many of my family and friends have eaten and continue to eat venison I pray they are not connected.


----------

